# Concealer without foundation?



## Pomander_ (Dec 12, 2007)

Is this a good idea? I don't wear foundation because I just don't want that look, but will it look unnatural if i wear just cover-up? and if so, what kind should I use?


----------



## joybelle (Dec 12, 2007)

It's just fine! Try a makeup counter to get the perfect match. MAC, Clinique or another brand you may like.


----------



## speedy (Dec 12, 2007)

I agree, it's fine to wear concealer without foundation, as long as you have the right colour so that matches your skintone.


----------



## Manda (Dec 12, 2007)

Agree, just amke sure you blend it in. Do you ever wear powder, you can use powder over it to set it.


----------



## codliveroil (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm pretty much repeating what the rest have said, but I always where concealor, but never foundation. The MAC counter was the only place where I could find a concealor that would match my skin well enough to do this. So it's definitely possible!


----------



## chiffonhead (Dec 13, 2007)

of course you can! if your skin is such that foundation is not a MUST, then I'd say you should only wear a little concealer here and there. and again, MAC is the best at this, IMO.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 13, 2007)

So long as you have a good color and moisturize it shouldn't look so obvious.


----------



## Sheikah (Dec 13, 2007)

I always do. You shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## monniej (Dec 13, 2007)

i do it all the time. in fact, depending on the product you use it can look more natural than the foundation imo.


----------



## Colorlicious (Dec 13, 2007)

yea it's possible! hahah just make sure it's blended in and set it with a sheer powder!


----------



## bellagia (Dec 13, 2007)

i do it all the time..and like everyone is saying...just make sure you blend well


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 13, 2007)

Okay thanks guys! yeah, i do have translucent powder that i sometimes wear, so perfect. Can you get someone to find a color for you at sephora too? that store always confuses me, because they group it by brand so it's basically just random stuff all over the place... :/


----------



## love2482 (Dec 13, 2007)

I only use concealor and powder. No foundation!


----------



## banapple (Dec 13, 2007)

i do that when im in a hurry sometimes haha

just make sure that it's not white blotches on ur face &gt;&lt;


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 13, 2007)

I want to try pure luxe concealers and their eraser without foundation, I think that might work for you too


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 13, 2007)

i rarely use foundation. the most i do is concealer and powder when it comes to cover up.

honestly there is nothing wrong or anywhere i know of that says you cant use concealer by itself.


----------



## Nat2Suite (Dec 17, 2007)

i do that i just bledn really well and top it off with tinted moisturizer and a lite dusting of powder


----------



## truthseeker (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh yes! you can do it, in fact there was a model who had her own line for awhile here (I think she sells in Canada now) and it was just a concealer palette with colors so you could custom mix to match your skin and then she used a tint, like Benetint, on her cheeks and lips, and then used a very fine powder dusted all over so your skin won't shine, plus it makes your pores make smaller. I use the Philosophy supernatural concealer palette. It has three colors in the compact (and each compact also comes in different colors so you make sure you get the shade you need), I take my finger and mix a little of each color till I get one that matches. Then I tap it on wherever I need it and blend it and smooth it at the edges till you don't see any line. Then I powder all over with a really light weight fine milled powder. I use either Tarte gel blush on my cheeks or dust a little powder blush on and put some color on my lips. Or I use the Benetint on my cheeks and lips before the powder. The Philosophy concealer is nice cause it is light weight but covers, and it doesn't crease or crack and isn't oily or greasy. It is one of my favorites. Doing just the concealer like that is A LOT faster when you need a fast makeup and gives a nice natural look. It is great when you don't feel like doing a whole full face makeup.Hope that helps! Chermarie


----------



## p0psicle (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Pomander_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is this a good idea? I don't wear foundation because I just don't want that look, but will it look unnatural if i wear just cover-up? and if so, what kind should I use? I used to wear concealer without foundation, but it sort of dried my skin. The foundation is also hydratating, and it evens out better on the skin.


----------



## jeno (Dec 17, 2007)

I put concealer just around my nose its a little red over there but the concealer always use looks dry and makes me look like my skin is about to start peeling I use a liquid concealer.. could it be that concealer is supposed to look that way or the brand Iâ€™m using is crap(Maybelline)


----------

